# Pigeons



## OPENCOUNTRY

What are the regulations for pigeons? anyone know?


----------



## shaun larsen

which ones? the ones you find in the cities? kill them all!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

You can kill all the feral pigeons you want year round, you just have to abide by shooting laws and such.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY

Sweet thanks!


----------



## Bax*

Im thinking of building a trap to round a bunch up and take them to the Lee Kay to train my dog.


----------



## utahgolf

watched mojo outdoors last night and they were pigeon hunting in idaho out of layout blinds. looked pretty dang fun!


----------



## wileywapati

"watched mojo outdoors last night and they were pigeon hunting in idaho out of layout blinds. looked pretty dang fun!"


Best part of that show was watching Bubba lay a full pattern across the Mojo Decoy!!!


----------



## massmanute

Does anyone know where one might go to hunt feral pigeons in Salt Lake or Utah Counties?

Thanks.


----------



## swbuckmaster

My guess is if you put up a mojo decoy near 123rd south and I-15 you could do pretty good. 

All kidding aside I've seen them in Lehi, Corrine and every where in between. There numbers keep going up. Most of them seem to hang in the city though.


----------



## outdoorser

How can you tell the difference between band-tailed pigeons (which require a license and have a season) or "feral" pigeons?


----------



## Bax*

massmanute said:


> Does anyone know where one might go to hunt feral pigeons in Salt Lake or Utah Counties?
> 
> Thanks.


I think you are going to be pretty limited in that regard. Most pigeons are found in places that you cant hunt like around overpasses and farms. So if you were really convinced that you wanted to shoot some, you might want to make friends with a farmer who will let you set up around his feed lot.


----------



## utahtim

feral pigeon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Dove

band tailed pigeon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Band-tailed_Pigeon

They look pretty different


----------



## swbuckmaster

Don't forget these. There all over the place as well. I actually think there is more of them
http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Eurasian_Collared-Dove/id

I've seen them from lehi to flaming gorge, nephi to idaho border.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Here is a band tail pigeon use are map
http://databasin.org/datasets/198b0b9ed2ff491aa3e34e5842c54ded


----------



## swbuckmaster

Practice sss or you may end up in trouble especially if your hunting around slc

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_12164099


----------



## outdoorser

Thanks to all for the links. Oh and swbuckmaster, I haven't forgotten about ECD's. I shoot them ALL the time. Just shot one yesterday. They've really taken over mourning doves. I hardly even see the latter anymore.


----------



## Mavis13




----------



## outdoorser

Are pigeons anygood eating? Are they about like doves?


----------



## Rspeters

Knockin off pigeons like he's doing in that video actually looks like fun. I've killed several pigeons with my old bb gun, but that was mostly because they built their nest just outside my bedroom window and once the babies were born they were loud. I felt a little guilty to kill the 'sitting duck' babies, but I needed my sleep.


----------



## massmanute

outdoorser said:


> Are pigeons anygood eating? Are they about like doves?


I have read that they are good eating, similar to doves.


----------



## stimmie78

outdoorser said:


> Are pigeons anygood eating? Are they about like doves?


I used to shoot them with friends growing up all the time. In town there was a feed store where they would get their food. We would breast them out then go to one of two friends houses to cook them. Usually just roll them in seasoned flour and fry them up in oil. It's a very dark red meat. And as I remember it was very tasty too.


----------



## johnnycake

If you ever see squab on a menu, guess what? Yup, pigeon. I think they are delicious and would welcome any opportunity to shoot some.


----------



## Mavis13

massmanute said:


> I have read that they are good eating, similar to doves.


They live and eat the same things the EC doves do and I eat those; I'd imagine they taste the same. I know they were imported to this continent for food so I'd eat one if I get a chance.


----------



## Mavis13

Rspeters said:


> Knockin off pigeons like he's doing in that video actually looks like fun. I've killed several pigeons with my old bb gun, but that was mostly because they built their nest just outside my bedroom window and once the babies were born they were loud. I felt a little guilty to kill the 'sitting duck' babies, but I needed my sleep.


It's amazing what you can do with a $1800 airgun...
I got a EC dove with mine (yes I'm going to keep mentioning it - Best shot of my life) at 92yrds a week or so ago. If you use the ballistic software to work out your trajectory it's not that hard if you have a good gun and pellets. My gun is great out to about 75yrds but beyond that it's more lucky than good. My gun is a $250 air rifle. Did I mention I got a EC dove at 92yrds... 

If you liked those check these out. The guy can shoot.

http://tedsholdover.com/video/hunting-and-pest-control/shooting-pigeons-in-flight/

http://tedsholdover.com/video/hunting-and-pest-control/hunting-pigeons-in-a-silo/

http://tedsholdover.com/video/hunting-and-pest-control/pigeon-hunting-100-yards-in-25mph-wind/

http://tedsholdover.com/video/hunting-and-pest-control/1072-2/


----------



## swbuckmaster

Believe it or not when I was 12-14 I used to shoot starlings out of a neighbors trees at 50-70 yards with a plain old daisy pump and open sights. They were pretty much all one shot one kills. I could actually see the flight of the bee bee contrasting against the blue sky. It was far enough away they had no idea what was going on and I could literally shoot 10-20 birds before they would fly off. I have no idea what they did with all the birds lol. I think they thought their cats were good at catching birds. 

Those videos make me want to get a real gun


----------



## jeff788

Haven't tried it yet, but I saw this on a blog I frequent:

http://honest-food.net/2013/09/04/grilled-pigeon-recipe/


----------



## swbuckmaster

My daughter went out today and shot 3 eurasion doves. If tapatalk worked on this forum I'd post a few photos. We probably saw over 50 of them


----------



## hamernhonkers

swbuckmaster said:


> My daughter went out today and shot 3 eurasion doves. If tapatalk worked on this forum I'd post a few photos. We probably saw over 50 of them


Tapa works just fine for me.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tapatalk works today yea

She shot them with a 20 guage


----------



## swbuckmaster

I cooked up those little taste morsels today. Emm mmm. Skinned the silver skin off pounded them equally flat and placed them in the pan with a little bit of butter and seasonall. Cooked them on high heat for about a miute a side. Just enough meat to get ya hungry for lunch. Lol
Kids and wife loved them


----------



## massmanute

swbuckmaster said:


> I cooked up those little taste morsels today... Kids and wife loved them


How do Eurasian collared doves compare to mourning doves for table quality?


----------



## outdoorser

massmanute said:


> How do Eurasian collared doves compare to mourning doves for table quality?


Bout the same. Although eurasians are bigger. Quite a bit bigger, so they're easier the manage.


----------



## swbuckmaster

massmanute said:


> How do Eurasian collared doves compare to mourning doves for table quality?


I haven't eatn dove for 15 years so I couldn't say how they compair.

These were tender and tasted kind of like goose. They had been eating corn


----------

